# How Do You Brush Ti?



## CrashDang (Nov 25, 2005)

I just purchased a 2005 Firenze and I really like its traditional geometry and round tubes. But the satin finish leaves me wanting more. Does anyone know how to brush the Ti to make it look more like its bigger brothers? I take it that it's more than just taking a Scotchbrite pad and start rubbing away. Or is it just that? I contacted Litespeed directly about a brushing service and they replied that it would cost about $300. That price isn't astronomical, but it still is in the "well, maybe not" category. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 2faced (Apr 18, 2004)

Use green scotchbrite and have at it. I contacted Litespeed one time when my bike got scratched up at an event and they said that's how they do it. Make sure your frame isn't clear coated or anything like that.


----------



## CrashDang (Nov 25, 2005)

*Sounds Somewhat Easy Enough...*

Thanks, 2faced. I am glad that it is something like that. I'll try it out in an inconspicuous area and see how it goes.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

CrashDang said:


> Thanks, 2faced. I am glad that it is something like that. I'll try it out in an inconspicuous area and see how it goes.


Please report back on your results. - TF


----------

